# Legality question



## stickslinger76 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have seen a couple of foxes in one of the places that I have been deer hunting in. My question is: Is it legal to sit in the stand with my deer rifle and a small game rifle so I might can take a fox too while it is in season?


----------



## jlr (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes you can. With small game weapon.


----------



## stickslinger76 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks jlr


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 11, 2016)

From Regs:

BOBCAT & FOX
Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small
game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17
caliber or larger. Manual calls only. Hunting
with dogs allowed. Night hunting allowed.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 11, 2016)

jlr said:


> Yes you can. With small game weapon.



Law changed about three years ago.  During their legal season to be hunted fox and bobcat can be taken with a center fire rifle.


----------



## stickslinger76 (Dec 11, 2016)

My reason for wanting a fox is to get it mounted. Wouldn't be much left to mount if I shot it with my 30-06. I just wasn't sure if it was legal to have two rifles in the stand.


----------

